# سؤال خطير



## marcelino (7 فبراير 2011)

*فكر معانا وأكسب مع ناس تانيين :smil15:

المهم السؤال الخطير اللى بيطرح نفسه :

لماذا وأشمعنى وليه وأشمعنى تانى فى الاحداث اللى حصلت دى كلها  

اشمــــــــــعنى سجون الرجاله بس هى اللى أتفتحت  وهربوهم 

وسجـــــون الستات لا :t17:**

حد يعــــــــــــرف ؟؟؟ :new6:
*​


----------



## sony_33 (7 فبراير 2011)

*انا اقولك علشان يعرفو بس الستات انهم ملهمش قيمة
حتى فى الخراب
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

تصدق بجد السؤال ده خطر علي بالي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس تعالي اقولك علي الاجابة
علشان عارفين ان الستات غلابة ولو خرجوا مش هيحققوا هدفهم
وهو الخراب
اما الرجالة فهما اس الخراب لا دوله الخراب بعينه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عشان الستات دول الطف الكائنات مش هيعملو حاجة لو طلعو*
*اما الرجالة دووووووووووول شريرين بيحبو الخراب علطول*​


----------



## marcelino (7 فبراير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا اقولك علشان يعرفو بس الستات انهم ملهمش قيمة
> حتى فى الخراب
> ههههههههههههههههه*​




*ههههههههه حلوة حلوة حلوة حلوة هههههههه

احلى تقييم يا برنس 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههه
سؤال جميل وفي محلو علشان تعرفو الرجاله راحت فين
انا اقولك لييييييييييييييييه
علشان يا سيدي السجن مليان رجاله 
يعني الله يرحم الرجاله كلها ف ي السجووون
واللي بيقول مالهومش قيمه 
طبعا هنا ميرضيناش يكون لينا قيمه زي دي اللي هيا بتاعة الخراب
دي حاجه تبعكو يعني 
خاربينها جوه البيت وبره وفي السجون وف كلووووووووووووو
احنا قميتنا كبيره  وتبان في حاجات تانيه
هنيالكو يا مخربين
*​


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2011)

*وحشه وحشه وحشه يا صونى
حرام عليييييك

دى بنى حوا عسلات
لولاهم مكنش حاجه حلوة بقت فى الدنيا
العبوا بعيد يلا

اساسى طبعا طلعوا الرجاله بس عشان هما اللى بيخربوا البلد
لكن الستات هى اللى بتعمر البلد
دى عازوة سؤال ياسااااااااتر
هههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *وحشه وحشه وحشه يا صونى
> حرام عليييييك
> 
> دى بنى حوا عسلات
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه
عايزين قميتنا تبان هنا
خلي قميتكو تباان انتو بس
بس بجد لايق جنس خشن عليهم*


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2011)

*معاكى حق ياقمر
جنس خشن وخشب كمان
ولا يهمك
هههههههههه
*


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تصدق بجد السؤال ده خطر علي بالي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس تعالي اقولك علي الاجابة
> علشان عارفين ان الستات غلابة ولو خرجوا مش هيحققوا هدفهم
> ...



*ههههههههه يلا يابت اجرررررررى

ده قصر ددددددديل ده :gy0000:
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عشان الستات دول الطف الكائنات مش هيعملو حاجة لو طلعو*
> *اما الرجالة دووووووووووول شريرين بيحبو الخراب علطول*​



*فكرتيني بالاغنيه الشهيره بتاعت السيده سعاد حسنى 

البناااااااااااات البنااااااااااات ...... الـ .......... :yahoo:

بلاش قرف مش هقوول هههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> سؤال جميل وفي محلو علشان تعرفو الرجاله راحت فين
> انا اقولك لييييييييييييييييه
> علشان يا سيدي السجن مليان رجاله
> ...



*ههههههه
انتى محسسانى ان سجن الستات فيه 7 بس :t33:

ده مليان ياختى حاجات زى الفل 

من الخراب اللى عملوه بره :ranting:
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *وحشه وحشه وحشه يا صونى*
> * حرام عليييييك*
> 
> * دى بنى حوا عسلات*
> ...


 
لا حلووووووووووووة يا سونى حلوة حلوة حلوة

ده بنى حوا دول سجينات زى الفل من الخراب اللى عملوه بره

بس محدش اهتم يخرجهم لان الدنيا مش ناقصه خررررراب هههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2011)

ايه السؤال الى فوق الفظيع ده هههههههههههههههه
عشان طبعاالستات  مش هيخوفوا ويبقوا بلطجيه زى الرجاله ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه
> انتى محسسانى ان سجن الستات فيه 7 بس :t33:
> 
> ده مليان ياختى حاجات زى الفل
> ...



*امال مظهروش ليه
هما الستات الخراب الوحيد الجميل اللي عملو بره
انهم نضفو البلد من شوية جنس خشن يستاهل التنضيف يعني
يعني الواحده تلاقيها هناك بسبب الجنس الخشن ده
مش بقولك مخربين في اي مكان 
*


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2011)

*لا ووووووحشه وجدا كمااااان
هههههههههه

ما لوا الستات تقدر تعمل حاجه زى الرجاله كده
يبوزوا الدنيا ويخربوها
مكنوش اتاخروا لحظه

ما اهو برضه تخطيط من بنى ادم
لو من حوا كانوا طلعوهم يشوفوا مصالحهم وبيوتهم
يااااااااااساتر منكوا
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *فكرتيني بالاغنيه الشهيره بتاعت السيده سعاد حسنى *​
> *البناااااااااااات البنااااااااااات ...... الـ .......... :yahoo:*​
> *بلاش قرف مش هقوول هههههههه*​


*ايوة البنات البنات الطف الكائنات غنو يا تلميذات طفا طفي طفاطا:smil12:*
*شوفت انت اغنية علي الرجالة ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:beee:*
*وبعدين اتقي شري احسنلك:t32:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه يلا يابت اجرررررررى
> 
> ده قصر ددددددديل ده :gy0000:
> *​



بطلوا الحقد ده بقي علشان ربنا يفرجها شوية عليكم
وبلاش تنكروا اننا بلسم
الفاكهة بتاعت الدنيا​


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> عايزين قميتنا تبان هنا
> خلي قميتكو تباان انتو بس
> بس بجد لايق جنس خشن عليهم*





twety قال:


> *معاكى حق ياقمر
> جنس خشن وخشب كمان
> ولا يهمك
> هههههههههه
> *




*يارب على القلوب السوداااا :act23:
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ايه السؤال الى فوق الفظيع ده هههههههههههههههه
> عشان طبعاالستات  مش هيخوفوا ويبقوا بلطجيه زى الرجاله ​



*ايه الرد اللى تحت المريب ده هههههههه

اة ياختى ده انتو حلوين اوى يلهوى دة انا مفترى :smil8:
*​


----------



## الفارس الامين (8 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه  خافو على ال85مليون نسمه منيهم اكيد


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 فبراير 2011)

كل شي بتحطوا بضهرنا:act23:
شو نسيتو اننا الجنس اللطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييفleasantr


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *امال مظهروش ليه
> هما الستات الخراب الوحيد الجميل اللي عملو بره
> انهم نضفو البلد من شوية جنس خشن يستاهل التنضيف يعني
> يعني الواحده تلاقيها هناك بسبب الجنس الخشن ده
> ...



*ههههههه

يلهوى  : أفكار نسائيه ارهابيه :t31:
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه
عندك حق ​


----------



## geegoo (14 فبراير 2011)

أصل اللي فتح السجن كان متوضي ...


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

الفارس الامين قال:


> ههههههههههههههه  خافو على ال85مليون نسمه منيهم اكيد




*ههههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> كل شي بتحطوا بضهرنا:act23:
> شو نسيتو اننا الجنس اللطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييفleasantr



*جنس مين ياختى .؟ :act31:
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> عندك حق ​



*ثااانكس كوكو
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> أصل اللي فتح السجن كان متوضي ...



*ههههههه يا عيني
*​


----------



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

انا اقولك الاجابة ايه 

مش يعرفو مفتاح السجن فين هههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكر اخي على هذا السوال الخطير 

الرب يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

علشان سجن النساء كان عندهم غسيل اليوم ده 
ولما خلصوا كان الجيش وصل للاسف


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

مش عارفه ليه مع انهم اكيد كانوا هيساعدوا بردو ههههههههههه

امال ازاي دخلوا السجن اكيد اكيد كانوا قاموا بالواجب لو خرجوا زي الرجاله

بس النداله بقي هههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انا اقولك الاجابة ايه
> 
> مش يعرفو مفتاح السجن فين هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*هههههههه ممكن بردوو
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> علشان سجن النساء كان عندهم غسيل اليوم ده
> ولما خلصوا كان الجيش وصل للاسف



*هههههه يا خسارة حظنا حلو :heat:
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> مش عارفه ليه مع انهم اكيد كانوا هيساعدوا بردو ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههه لالالا احنا مستغنييين عن خدماتهم العظيمه دى :act23:
*​


----------



## هالة الحب (26 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس تعالي اقولك علي الاجابة
علشان عارفين ان الستات غلابة ولو خرجوا مش هيحققوا هدفهم
وهو الخراب
اما الرجالة فهما اس الخراب لا دوله الخراب بعينه صحححححححححححححح جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

